# SMOKER



## RJJ (Jan 29, 2010)

This is a new one for me! I have a restaurant looking to add a Smoker to the line.

The unit is a Southern Pride Model SPK-500-SL. It does not fit under the type I hood that exists.

When they fire it up for a test the kitchen was full of smoke. Should this be type I or type II.

The unit has a direct grease drain to a bucket yet to be provided.

I believe a hood needs to be designed to accommodate the smoker. I feel it should be type I as well.

Any thoughts would help.


----------



## Forest (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: SMOKER

Maybe they need the Optional smoke Extractor installed. I believe that some type of hood/exhaust would be required.agreed with type 1.


----------



## JBI (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: SMOKER

The Smoker is cooking meat? Can you say 'grease laden vapors'? I realize much of the grease is dripping into a collection point, but the 'smoke' is bound to have a greasy component. Does the manufacturer provide any 'specifications' regarding indoor installation and hood requirements? Is the unit listed? What does the listing provide for?


----------



## fatboy (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: SMOKER

507.2.1 Type I hoods. Type I hoods shall be installed where

cooking appliances produce grease or smoke, such as

occurs with griddles, fryers, broilers, ovens, ranges andwok

ranges.

Type I, this is pretty obvious.........once the smoke clears....... :lol:  :lol:


----------



## FredK (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: SMOKER

Installation instructions---->http://grillstogo.com/downloads/specspk500-06-04.pdf

VSP HOOD SYSTEM: Purchased through Southern Pride

VSP HOODS are U/L Listed to the applicable

Southern Pride oven models and are NSF Certified.

HOOD SYSTEM TO INCLUDE:

1. Ventilation Hood

2. Two speed fan (1380/2000)

3. Curb with vented extension and hinge kit

(Specify roof pitch)

4. Grease capture trough

5. Combustion chamber flue vent

SUPPLIED BY CUSTOMER:

6. Duct from hood to fan

......

ANY VENTILATION SYSTEM MUST BE INSTALLED IN ACCORDANCE WITH LOCAL CODES. CONSULT WITH LOCAL OFFICIALS AND A COMMERCIAL KITCHEN VENTILATION CONTRACTOR PRIOR TO INSTALLATION.

I'd say someone forgot the rest of the order.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: SMOKER

When I showed up for another inspection they were in the practice mode! :roll:

I shut the unit down and red tagged it till I got some info. The cook said, they have these all over the west and south! I pointed out he was now north of the Masion Dixion line and a smoke filled room don't fly here! :lol:


----------



## JBI (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: SMOKER

But did he say whether or not they are all over the south WITH hoods? :roll:


----------



## cda (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: SMOKER

would call it an oven, and if direct vented to the outside, like shown on page 22 would not require anything else

more than likely should be under type II hood only

http://www.southern-pride.com/m/catalogs/SPKSER~1.PDF


----------



## kilitact (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: SMOKER

cda wrote;



> would call it an oven, and if direct vented to the outside, like shown on page 22 would not require anything elsemore than likely should be under type II hood only
> 
> http://www.southern-pride.com/m/catalogs/SPKSER~1.PDF


I would agree with cda, similar to a pizza oven  :lol:


----------



## RickAstoria (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: SMOKER

They (the manufacturers) call it an oven so it should be treated like similar ovens like commercial / industrial ovens and pizza ovens. Whether it is located in an house or a commercial building. We should be somewhat 'scientific' about it.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: SMOKER

I could agree with Cda, Kil and RA that a Type II might work however I'm suspect of the excessive maintenance schedule recommended by Mfg.

If permitted, we would most likely require a (3 gallon) Type K portable extinguisher if not already in the Kitchen.


----------



## MechinspMi (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: SMOKER

If they use any wood for flavoring then Type 1, suppressed and separate exhaust as in solid fuel appliance.  NFPA 96, 07 clarifies that adding wood for flavoring is consistent with solid fuel cooking.

NFPA 96 is a referenced standard in Michigan Mechanical Code and may not be referenced elsewhere.  In Michigan they should be separated from other grease duct systems and be stand alone.


----------



## jim baird (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: SMOKER

"...smoke filled room don't fly here!..."

Without them wouldn't government grind to a halt?


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: SMOKER

Vern,

Excellent, will need to discuss with our AHJ before we start seeing them.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: SMOKER

It is gas and wood combined! The hood has to be altered and Type I. I am waiting on the design!


----------



## MechinspMi (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: SMOKER

FM, check with Tennison (Chief Mechanical)  if you have any other questions from your AHJ or you can call me anytime.  248-343-8830

RJJ the ones I speak of are both gas and wood and need to be separate from another hood system as stated in the solid fuel section.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: SMOKER

Thanks Vern, from previous discussion I do have you in my contacts.


----------



## peach (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: SMOKER

well call me stupid..

If the kitchen filled up with smoke, I'd say a hood is in order.

It might be either Type I or II.. depending on what the manufacturer of the unit says (assuming they can write.. OF COURSE, I'm just kidding)...

Can't say I've ever seen a smoker inside a building.. they are usually outside.. because they are call SMOKERS... they produce.. well.. hmmmm.. smoke.. not necessarily grease laden vapors..

OH, let's write a code change.. right now..


----------



## ameliasolis (Jun 14, 2022)

ameliasolis said:


> Thinking about getting a smoker and would like to hear what other folks experience's and recommendations might be. I'm kind of leaning towards an electric smoker, did the charcoal briquet smoker years ago and although it worked fine, it was a mess & hassle. Looking to make summer sausage and similar stuff in small quantities. Reading reviews on-line is fine, but I trust the real-life experiences of NCH&F Forum members. What say you?


looking for a quick response https://thebestpelletsmokers.com/best-commercial-smokers/


----------

